

Ruby AMF on Rack - kreek
http://github.com/warhammerkid/rack-amf

======
rmoriz
AMF = Action Message Format (AMF) is a binary format used to serialize
ActionScript objects. It is used primarily to exchange data between an Adobe
Flash application and a remote service, usually over the internet.

source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_Message_Format>

